# LOOKING FOR A SOURCE FOR ALMOND WOOD LUMBER ?



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Friends

I have a prospective client that would like a small table made from almond wood. I've done quite a bit of calling around and searching on line trying to find a source for almond wood (from almond trees) but have come up empty. Does any one know anyone that sells and ships almond wood,I won't need a large quantity given that the table will not be large.I'm guessing I'll need about 10-15bft of 4 quarter and 3-4 BFT of 6 quarter material. I would sure appreciate any leads I can get.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Just one lead Jim. You can google it and see what you get. Apparently there is a lot of it in California.

http://www.thorn-creek.com/almondwood.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike
I tried googling it and found the same source,their all out. I appreciate your help.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Found some. I could imagine a oyster-cut table top from these dudes.
http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/search/sss?sort=rel&query=almond+wood+&sort=rel

They probably sell you any length. Looks like width is limited. Trunks are short and small.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dan 
All I see are ads for almond fire wood ?


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Jim; I have found this to be very helpful in finding wood.

http://www.woodfinder.com/

Don


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Don
I recommend that site all the time but had no luck with it this time.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

> Thanks Dan
> All I see are ads for almond fire wood ?
> 
> - a1Jim


...
Guess I used my imagination too much. Having too much fun again.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dan
I'm not discounting your suggestion ,if I lived closer I guess I could have some cut and mill it to what I need.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Check with Ira. I believe that he has some.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I have never seen real almond wood furniture or lumber and I have lived in 8 states. It must be be rare. I found a Almond flooring link here. "Almond lumber" 
http://www.searchcraigslist.org/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Karson 
I will check with him. It looks like he commented on(Serendipity's post) who wanted to make a table the same size as the person who contacted me. This kind of makes me wonder if the person who contacted me just want's a source for the wood ?


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Jim; I have used hickory that looks like Almond wood, maybe he would be willing to go with hickory.
Don


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again Don
Not a bad Idea if it will work for the perspective client .


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim, Be sure to post it? I haven't seen any almond wood furniture.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If I find it I'll let you know Tom


----------



## Flipper01 (Oct 30, 2014)

These guys are all pretty good. If they don't have any, they can get it.
House of Hardwood - 310-479-4196 
Eisenbrand Hardwood - 800-258-2587
Bonhoff Wood - 323-263-9361
Valencia Lumber - 866-811-2909
Lane Vance - 626-336-4460
or
MacBeath - 800-325-2170


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Flipper
I'll check them out.


----------

